
Big Landlord Blocks Deliveries After Deluge of Packages - larrys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/package-gate-big-landlord-blocks-deliveries-after-deluge-of-parcels-1445333401
======
larrys
It would seem that if this becomes a trend that delivery companies would need
and be in their right to assess a charge to any packages destined for certain
residential addresses (they already do charge more at least at retail for
residential deliveries) in order to compensate the buildings for the added
labor needed to handle the packages. While it's reasonable to expect some
package deliveries, it's not reasonable for a building to have to handle the
volume that this article claims are currently delivered.

Likewise the person placing the order shouldn't balk to much at having to pay
a $1 to $2 charge for having their packages handled (per package) despite what
rent they are paying except in the cases of true luxury buildings.

~~~
toomuchtodo
How much are the fully loaded benefits for a full time mailroom/receiving
employee at $15/hour? Seems reasonable for a complex over a certain size.

------
hudibras
"Each package results in about 10 minutes of lost productivity, Camden
executives estimated."

I'm gonna have to take that estimate with a grain of salt.

